# What do you recommend?



## CouesBuck16 (Oct 5, 2012)

I am thinking about getting a Foxpro Firestorm. With the caller you get to select 50 sounds for it. I have heard to get lucky bird, and lighting jack but what else do you all recommend? What has worked good for you? I am in se az so I will be hunting Yote, fox, and bobcat the most. The areas I hunt have cottontail, jacks and deer


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Snoshoe II !


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I would get the decoy that goes along with it......


----------



## CouesBuck16 (Oct 5, 2012)

Which decoy? The black jack, jack-attack, foxjack?


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Baby turkey trio--------sb*


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Eastern cottontail and some bird sounds.

Welcome to PT!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

adult cottontail, female invitation howl, interogation howl, pup distress #3, ranting red bird, rodent squeak


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Ask for any and all sounds that were recorded by Cal Taylor. His female coyote yodel how is my go to sound for starting off a stand when I am using my E caller. For bob cats I would use one of their rabbit duets or any good woodpecker distress.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

The fox jack. Which ever one works for the call you get though. I do not recall which model it is....


----------



## CouesBuck16 (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks everyone!


----------

